# [Risolto] compiz+aixgl su nvidia geforce 6600 256mb

## battistis

Salve ho seguito passo passo questi 2 howto:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_nVidia_GL_Desktop_Effects

e poi

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Compiz

e aixgl sembra funzionare mentre nn sono riuscito a lanciare Compiz

qualsiasi script, sia quello del wiki che altri trovati sul forum, mi impallano gnome: scompaiono i bordi delle finistre, tastiera e mouse defunti e l'unica cosa che posso fare e killare X brutalmente con un ctrl+alt+canc sperando che gnome riparta tranquillamente altrimenti sono constretto ad un reboot della macchina.

Qualche suggerimento, link, howto ?

Qualche file che vorreste che io vi posti?

grazie in anticipo e auguri   :Very Happy: 

----------

## X-Drum

ti suggerisco di lasciare stare quelle guide in quanto vecchie

e seguire quelle contenute in: http://wiki.gentoo-xeffects.org/Main_Page

inoltre compiz è ormai un progetto morto ti suggerisco di utilizzare beryl

se ti interessa aiglx  & co.

----------

## riverdragon

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> inoltre compiz è ormai un progetto morto ti suggerisco di utilizzare beryl

 Chi ha detto queste menate?

----------

## X-Drum

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

>  *X-Drum wrote:*   inoltre compiz è ormai un progetto morto ti suggerisco di utilizzare beryl Chi ha detto queste menate?

 

ma tipo tutti gli sviluppatori del progetto, che dopo il fork si sono appunto dedicati a beryl 

credo che questo sia gia abbatsanza, inoltre basta andare sui canali ufficiali di freenode 

per avere conferma di questo

----------

## battistis

grazie

buoni gli howto che mi hai linkati ma meglio se usati anche "insieme" a quelli del wiki

apparentemente ho risolto:

Aggiornato ai driver testing nvidia: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9631

riemerso xorg con flag aixgl

e ora compiz parte con il comando

```
#compiz-nvidia
```

a parte qualche secondo di caricamento e qualche plugin che nn viene caricato va bene

ora sto cercando di lanciarlo insieme a gnome ma credo dovrebbe funzionare

http://wiki.gentoo-xeffects.org/Compiz#Gnome_Users

----------

## battistis

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

>  *X-Drum wrote:*   inoltre compiz è ormai un progetto morto ti suggerisco di utilizzare beryl Chi ha detto queste menate?

 

sarà anche morto ma funziona bene, credo che sia anche + stabile di beryl da quanto ho letto in giro

----------

## starise

Compiz morto?

Sul sito ufficiale stanno facendo un contest per scegliere il nuovo logo del progetto (contest che ha avuto ottima partecipazione).

http://www.go-compiz.org/

Mah! Compiz è più attivo che mai e continua a dare mazzate a beryl come fluidità, velocità e stabilità.

----------

## riverdragon

@battistis: gli effetti grafici nvidia e aiglx non sono la stessa cosa, se vuoi usare i primi non ti serve inserire la USE aiglx, altrimenti devi lanciare il window manager tramite compiz-aiglx.

@xdrum: come ha già detto starise, compiz è tutt'altro che morto, la release 0.3.4 è recentissima e lo sviluppo continua. Se il progetto ti sembra morto perché gli aggiornamenti sono molto più radi rispetto a beryl è grazie a David Reveman (sempre sia lodato) che continua a fare da muro contro tutte le aggiunte che danneggerebbero l'usabilità in favore di qualche artificio grafico. Non so dove tu possa aver letto di "tutti gli sviluppatori", eccetera.

----------

## X-Drum

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Non so dove tu possa aver letto di "tutti gli sviluppatori", eccetera.

 

te l'ho detto, canali ufficiali dei due progetti su freenode

----------

## battistis

[quote="riverdragon"]@battistis: gli effetti grafici nvidia e aiglx non sono la stessa cosa, se vuoi usare i primi non ti serve inserire la USE aiglx, altrimenti devi lanciare il window manager tramite compiz-aiglx.

cosa cambia se lo lancio con # compix-nvidia ?

----------

## starise

 *battistis wrote:*   

> cosa cambia se lo lancio con # compix-nvidia ?

 

Questa è una cosa che vorrei sapere anch'io:

```
starise@starbook ~ $ cat /usr/bin/compiz-aiglx

# Start window decorator

gtk-window-decorator --replace &

# Start compiz

LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 compiz --replace --use-cow --indirect-rendering --strict-binding gconf move resize minimize place decoration wobbly fade cube rotate scale switcher zoom screenshot water dbus

starise@starbook ~ $ cat /usr/bin/compiz-nvidia

# Start window decorator

gtk-window-decorator --replace &

# Start compiz

__GL_YIELD="NOTHING" compiz --replace --use-cow gconf move resize minimize place decoration wobbly fade cube rotate scale switcher zoom screenshot water dbus

```

La differenza sembrano essere le opzioni --indirect-rendering --strict-binding in meno. ( che però non so esattamente a cosa servono ).

In ogni modo io lancio sempre compiz-nvidia.

----------

## battistis

ho notato che con compiz-nvidea compiz si impalla meno a pieno carico (con firefox thunderbird ooffice2 listen e un paio di emerge)

----------

## battistis

help!

dopo un aggiornamento di compiz-0.3.6 nn riesco piu' a farlo partire ... proprio ora che nn riuscivo piu' a farne a meno!

ovvero:

```
 $ compiz-nvidia 

compiz: Couldn't load plugin '--use-cow'
```

quindi scompaiono i bordi delle finestre e non posso neanche switchare tra le finestre

cioe' mi ritrovo al punto di partenza   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

consigli?

----------

## battistis

apparentemente ho risolto downgradando alla 0.3.4 

quindi sarò rinnegato per sempre a questa vers.?

o c'e' una spiegazione a tutto cio'?

e cmq. alcuni plugin continuano a non partire   :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

>   $ compiz-nvidia --replace
> 
> compiz: Couldn't load plugin 'miniwin'
> 
> compiz: Couldn't load plugin 'transset'
> ...

 

----------

## riverdragon

C'è un thread aperto da me che spiega come risolvere l'aggiornamento alla versione 0.3.6.

----------

## battistis

ho cercato tutto il forum ieri ma sono finito tra post su xgl risalenti a 2 3 anni fa   :Sad:  , mi sapresti dire qualcosa di piu' per affinare la ricerca

----------

## riverdragon

E' in prima pagina.

----------

## battistis

e allora ci devessere qualcosa che nn va nella ricerca del forum perchè se scrivo 

compiz 0.3.6

mi da

```
Nessun argomento o messaggio con questo criterio di ricerca
```

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Question:   :Question: 

cmq. grazie a tutti

----------

